# Merry Christmas



## Greywuff (Oct 11, 2015)

to everyone! I'm stuffed! Smoked turkey was just too good to walk away from! Praying everyone enjoys today and has a Happy, safe New Year.


----------



## Bamps (Oct 3, 2015)

I had a great Christmas. Hope all have a happy, safe New Years celebration.


----------

